# James Janeway



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 6, 2006)

James Janeway, English Puritan minister (1636-1674) was educated at Christ's College, Oxford. He was one of the ejected ministers of 1662. He was a very popular minister and his sermons were well-attended after 1672, but he also survived two assassination attempts on his life. He is perhaps best-known for two particular works: _A Token for Children_ (Cotton Mather wrote a version called _A Token for the Children of New England_) and _Heaven Upon Earth: Jesus, The Best Friend in the Worst Times_. He was among the signers of the 1673 Puritan Preface to the Scottish Metrical Psalter. He suffered melancholy, but walked by faith and not by sight, and died at the age of 38 of tuberculosis.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 28, 2006)

James Janeway contributed one of the Cripplegate Sermons: _Duties of Masters and Servants_.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 6, 2007)

James Janeway, _A token for children_


----------

